# How to make DIY root tabs



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think most people use 00 size, they're a little bigger. Ice cubes will also work. I did that for a while. Put the fert balls in an ice tray and fill about half way with water.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh thanks is there any suggestive amount to put in each capsule?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I just fill them nearly all the way up. Not sure if that's best or not but it's worked fine for me.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is a good thread for this topic: http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f24/mebbids-diy-root-tabs-308735.html


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

dcutl002 said:


> Here is a good thread for this topic: http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f24/mebbids-diy-root-tabs-308735.html



Thanks for that link man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manlyfan76 (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anyone put the ferts into balls of clay? I have heard of a local seller doing this and was curious about DIY-ing it.


----------



## Chon_Lee (Jul 4, 2014)

manlyfan76 said:


> Has anyone put the ferts into balls of clay? I have heard of a local seller doing this and was curious about DIY-ing it.


Was done here a few months ago. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187077


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I use size -00- capsules for making my Osmocote Plus root tabs, I get 1,000 capsules for just over $10 with free shipping. I get my capsules from "healthylivingnutritions" on e-b-a-y


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

New question

So I went to get the osmocote this morning I I only see indoor/outdoor and flower/vegetable mix. This wasn't the one I was looking for and I looked up and found out they don't make all purpose any many. 

So are there any other fertilizers I should try or is the indoor/outdoor variety fine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irresistible (Jun 19, 2020)

did anyone mix clay + nutrients with cement or plaster of paris(Gypsum) to make diy root tabs.


----------

